# Restricted Phone Number



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 18, 2009)

How do you find out what a phone number is when being called from a restricted number?

Im getting harrassing calls on my cell phone from a restricted number, there has to be a way to find out the number calling me...

Like *69 for land lines....

I can't even figure out how to dial an operator, is that even possible on cellphones?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2009)

just block restricted numbers from calling your phone, I do.  If someone wants to talk to me ten they need to let me know who they are....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 19, 2009)

maniclion said:


> just block restricted numbers from calling your phone, I do.  If someone wants to talk to me ten they need to let me know who they are....



How do you do that even? lol

it would be more fun to mess with them back but Id block them if I knew how


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> How do you do that even? lol
> 
> it would be more fun to mess with them back but Id block them if I knew how


What service do you have?  You should be able to find a whole list of numbers for things like that such as restricting your own number, forwarding your number, etc....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2009)

It was me...

Why are you ignoring me!?!? -


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think you can on cell phones. At least not what I have seen.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 19, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I don't think you can on cell phones. At least not what I have seen.



Sure you can, at least with VZW and ATT.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you have to pay for it as well.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a shitty pay as you go phone - virgin mobile...I just figured there would be an easy way to do it, can't believe they would charge me to find out or block a restricted number of someone who is harassing me....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 20, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I have a shitty pay as you go phone - virgin mobile...I just figured there would be an easy way to do it, can't believe they would charge me to find out or block a restricted number of someone who is harassing me....


Oh then I doubt they offer any extra services than just phone calls......why should they go out of their way to offer extras to pimps, married mens mistresses and drug dealers?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 20, 2009)

If you had a number, I would suggest:

reversephonelookup.com
or, yahoo people search


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 20, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> If you had a number, I would suggest:
> 
> reversephonelookup.com
> or, yahoo people search




ohhh if I had a number this wouldnt be a problem at all, at least then I could play ball back, I would call at random hours of the day fucking with them back, that is what I really want to do lol, but if I could block it that would be my second choice


----------



## Shae2K3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> How do you do that even? lol
> 
> it would be more fun to mess with them back but Id block them if I knew how


God, that reminds me of one time I got a call from a restricted number and it was some 13 year old boy asking for oral sex. He never called again after I said I was gonna track him down and tear his dick off.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 20, 2009)

Shae2K3 said:


> God, that reminds me of one time I got a call from a restricted number and it was some 13 year old boy asking for oral sex. He never called again after I said I was gonna track him down and tear his dick off.



I just played this really loud...

NSFW

NOW IM IN YOUR ASS YEAAAAHHH - HardSexTube

and he hasnt called back since hahah


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd atleast try and call the phone company and ask them if you do have any options.


----------

